# Uber comfort



## Bigjim77 (Aug 15, 2020)

I have 2016 camry Hybrid 4.94 rating qualify for uber comfort. Been driving 2 years over 500 trips. Called uber today ask when is comfort avaiable. Been advised they will email . Does anyone know how long it takes and the whats happens next. Any seroius advice would assist. Do I have to keep emailing until I get a result or barred lol.I was informed I will emailed from uber with no time or nothing.


Thanks


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bigjim77 said:


> I have 2016 camry Hybrid 4.94 rating qualify for uber comfort. Been driving 2 years over 500 trips. Called uber today ask when is comfort avaiable. Been advised they will email . Does anyone know how long it takes and the whats happens next. Any seroius advice would assist. Do I have to keep emailing until I get a result or barred lol.I was informed I will emailed from uber with no time or nothing.
> 
> Thanks


 is it being offered in your market yet? If so, did your vehicle qualify, as in it's actually listed on their approved vehicle list?


----------



## TheTruth...... (May 6, 2020)

Bigjim77 said:


> I have 2016 camry Hybrid 4.94 rating qualify for uber comfort. Been driving 2 years over 500 trips. Called uber today ask when is comfort avaiable. Been advised they will email . Does anyone know how long it takes and the whats happens next. Any seroius advice would assist. Do I have to keep emailing until I get a result or barred lol.I was informed I will emailed from uber with no time or nothing.
> 
> Thanks


I have it in my market driving a 2019 Mitsubishi Outlander Sport but haven't driven since March 15th.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

In order for us to be able to give you any kind of idea, we need to know where you are located. Where is Ryde?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

You’re not getting comfort in a 2016 anything.


----------



## Ilovik (Jun 14, 2017)

Comfort qualifications for Toyota vehicles is no older than 3 years, so you won’t get comfort.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Ilovik said:


> Comfort qualifications for Toyota vehicles is no older than 3 years, so you won't get comfort.


2017 is cutoff for ALL Comfort vehicles


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> 2017 is cutoff for ALL Comfort vehicles


That's not true. a lot of them go back 5 years.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> That's not true. a lot of them go back 5 years.
> 
> View attachment 511512
> View attachment 511513
> ...


It's VERY true. Unless you qualify for a higher tier, it's 2017 or newer. A Camry is an X vehicle


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> It's VERY true. Unless you qualify for a higher tier, it's 2017 or newer. A Camry is an X vehicle


So Ubers vehicle requirement list is wrong? You said all Uber Comfort vehicles I have a cut off of 2017. I clearly posted their vehicle list what the cutoff years and there's plenty on there that go back to 2015.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> 2017 is cutoff for ALL Comfort vehicles


Every market is different.

That is all


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Every market is different.
> 
> That is all


Find one.



Daisey77 said:


> So Ubers vehicle requirement list is wrong? You said all Uber Comfort vehicles I have a cut off of 2017. I clearly posted their vehicle list what the cutoff years and there's plenty on there that go back to 2015.


'You have reading comprehension issues?
Apparently.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Find one.
> 
> 
> 'You have reading comprehension issues?
> Apparently.


QUE? Your response makes me think you have reading issues.

Arkansas.

there is a different market.

Want another?

New York.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> QUE? Your response makes me think you have reading issues.
> 
> Arkansas.
> 
> ...


I'm in NY market.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bigjim77 said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes and the whats happens next


but how many ratings do you have?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Find one


Denver . . .


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> 2017 is cutoff for ALL Comfort vehicles


As has already been proven, your statement is wrong. But I guess you don't want to admit it since you keep on insisting. It might be in yours, but not everywhere. Plenty of eligible 2015 models listed in DFW Comfort vehicle list right now. Camry has to be 2017+, though.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

huh
Acura - ILX, MDX, *RDX*, RLX, TLX, ZDX - all vehicle year 2015 or newer


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> huh
> Acura - ILX, MDX, *RDX*, RLX, TLX, ZDX - all vehicle year 2015 or newer


Yup. There are some weird-ass cars on the list when one of the conditions is to have more legroom than others. Kinda makes me wonder why things like the RDX or BMW X1 are on the list... &#129335;‍♂ But what ever... It's Uber after all, so... &#129318;‍♂


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> There are some weird-ass cars on the list


I beg for your pardon: my car is not weird-assed at all. :thumbup: &#129335;‍♂


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I beg for your pardon: my car is not weird-assed at all. :thumbup: &#129335;‍♂


Weird as in extra legroom. Yeah, I guess the RDX, X1 and others have extra legroom compared some others. The list just never made sense to me... &#129335;‍♂


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Weird as in extra legroom.


I think for those who sit back there extra legroom would be a benefit.  &#129318;‍♂ I wouldn't know, I've never rode in the back of my car. :thumbup:


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

2019 Tiguan, 20-30% Comfort, also XL if I want to deal with the third seat.. I didn't buy the car for Comfort, but it is a perk. I drive SUV's for the luggage capacity... Also, The Tiguan is good for 5 years before it ages out... and the standard no trills interior is almost bullet proof... 27 MPG and chicks with legs longer than the freeway never complain...


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

TheTruth...... said:


> I have it in my market driving a 2019 Mitsubishi Outlander Sport but haven't driven since March 15th.


I have a 2020 and get plenty of comfort rides , I don't notice in paying much more than UberX I'm hitting 3000 rides with a 4.95 , Oh i have the outlander sport as well


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

rondog2400 said:


> I have a 2020 and get plenty of comfort rides , I don't notice in paying much more than UberX I'm hitting 3000 rides with a 4.95 , Oh i have the outlander sport as well


In my market, it's only $0.02 or $0.06 more a mile, depending on when you signed up to drive. For me it would be $0.02 more. Plus I have to wait 10 minutes for a no-show? Nah I'm good


----------



## TheTruth...... (May 6, 2020)

rondog2400 said:


> I have a 2020 and get plenty of comfort rides , I don't notice in paying much more than UberX I'm hitting 3000 rides with a 4.95 , Oh i have the outlander sport as well


I have around 5000 rides with a 4.97 uber and 5.0 lyft, after not driving since March I can't possibly do it anymore, I don't want strangers in my car and the money is terrible, if they doubled what I was making maybe it would be worth it or I could steal their customers like so many do.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

My old 2017 Mazda 6 qualified for Comfort but they didn't offer it in my area when I had the car. With my Ford Fusion I assumed it didn't qualify for Comfort and sometime over the past few days the Comfort option appeared for me on the app. I haven't driven for a week so I'm not sure when it popped up...

Uber Green is another new option for pax in my area and I should qualify for that as my Fusion is a PHEV. We'll see if I get that option anytime soon...


----------

